# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Anémona Radianthus Malu - Dicas

## Nelson Ferreira

Boas colega aquariofilos,

hoje comprei uma anémona que tem de nome o citado no título para o meu casal de ocelarius, para não cometer erros e para saber mais sobre anémonas no geral gostava de algumas opiniões.  :Olá: 

Actualmente encontra-se bem apesar de não estar totalmente aberta, o que penso ser normal pois ainda hoje entrou no aquário e tem de se ambientar. Apesar disso, há algum sitiu mais indicado, algumas ideias/conclusões já pensadas relativamente a isso?  :Cool: 

Relativamente à alimentação tenho de ter algum cuidado especifico ?
Relativamente à adição de nutrientes, proteínas há necessidade ?

Alguma dica que achem relevante para um novato em relação a anémonas são bem vindas.  :yb677: 

Desde já agradeço o vosso tempo. .

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Ja tive uma e e uma das mais desafiadoras manter a longo prazo...o que tens em termos de iluminacao ? Qual e a cor dela ? A quanto tempo o aqua esta estabelecido ? Qual e a condicao da boca e do pe ou base ? Sera que alimentarem na loja para ver se comia ? Sera que ela reagiu ao toco ? Sera que se colava bem aos dedos ou comida ? Quanto tempo levou a aclimatizacao ?

Quanto a alimentacao uma vez por semana {camarao, krill, lula etc.} deve bastar especialmente se tiver a iluminacao necessaria.

----------


## Manuel Carvalho

Boas

Aporveito o tema, pois tenho uma Anémona identica, à cerca de uma semana, e acontece que os dois Palhaços a adoptaram de imediato.
Mas a minha dúvida é a seguinte, ela mais ou menos uma vez por dia, fica muito pequena e mirrada, depois passado uma hora ou duas volta ao normal, alguém sabe o que se passa, será normal.

Desde já Obrigado
E um pedido de desculpas ao Nelson Ferreira, por ter "aproveitado" este teu Tópico.


Um Abraço

----------


## Jorge Barge

Boas Nelson :Olá:  

Fico muito contente por saber q\adquiriste uma Radianthus malu :yb677:  a mim as anémonas sempre me fascinaram e estou a começar a fazer criação aqui no Aqua :SbOk:  Tenho 5 muito bonitas tinha apenas uma q\me foi ofereçida mas p\alem de pequena estava muito mal tratada o q\ e certo é q\consegui manter e todos  nós conseguimos com um pouco de dedicação :SbOk3:  tenho também uma Mágnifica com cerca de 25 Cm :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  as anémonas em geral  gostam de um pouco de corrente e boa luz :SbOk5:  eu tenho 2Hqi 150W 6500K+4 PLcompact 38W 10000K+ 1Actinia Marine Gloo 40W :SbSourire:  
a alimentação estou a dar um 1\4 de camarão congelado a cada uma 1 vez p\semana chega e sobra j\estão comigo vai p\5 meses. :SbOk3:   :SbOk3:  as anémonas Malu c\a luz actinia imitem um ton de côr rosa e verde flurescente são simplesmente fantásticas  :SbSourire:  boa sorte p\todos 

grande abraço  :SbOk2:  Jorge Barge

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Boas
> 
> Aporveito o tema, pois tenho uma Anémona identica, à cerca de uma semana, e acontece que os dois Palhaços a adoptaram de imediato.
> Mas a minha dúvida é a seguinte, ela mais ou menos uma vez por dia, fica muito pequena e mirrada, depois passado uma hora ou duas volta ao normal, alguém sabe o que se passa, será normal.
> 
> Desde já Obrigado
> E um pedido de desculpas ao Nelson Ferreira, por ter "aproveitado" este teu Tópico.
> 
> 
> Um Abraço


Isto costuma acontecer quando a anemona se aclimatiza a um novo aqua. As anemonas sao o que chamamos {*Osmoconformer*} regulando a densidade interna para que fique igual a agua a volta. Isto acontece no inicio ao aclimatizar ao teu aqua, mas se este proceder continuar isto indica que esta debaixo de severo stress devido as condicoes do aqua !

----------


## Isaias Rola

Boas, tenho uma Heteractis Malu à sensivelmente 10 meses e já triplicou o seu tamanho, gostam de corrente forte e boa iluminação, alimentação dou camarão congelado uma vez por semana, atenção com as variações de temperatura, no meu caso quando ela se encolhia foi devido à subida da temperatura, os seu habitantes são um casal de Claki´s e quando a femea Clarki está bem disposta dois ocellaris mas só nas pontas, dizem que as anémonas deslocam-se a minha nunca saiu do seu sítio, li que muitas das vezes o motivo de elas mudarem de sítio é por não estarem posicionalmente bem, não estarem numa posição favoravel a receber nutrientes e comida, num sitio morto sem corrente.


Cumprimentos

----------


## Manuel Carvalho

Bom Dia




> Isto costuma acontecer quando a anemona se aclimatiza a um novo aqua. As anemonas sao o que chamamos {*Osmoconformer*} regulando a densidade interna para que fique igual a agua a volta. Isto acontece no inicio ao aclimatizar ao teu aqua, mas se este proceder continuar isto indica que esta debaixo de severo stress devido as condicoes do aqua !


Obrigado pela resposta.
Só mais uma questões:
1º-As anémonas são exigentes no que aos NITRATOS diz respeito.
(é que os do meu aque estão um pouco elevados 40mg/l)
Estou a tentar baixar, com TPA's e pouca comida.
Um Abraço

----------


## Nelson Ferreira

Desde já começo por agradecer a todos os que responderam ao tópico.  :yb677: 




> Ja tive uma e e uma das mais desafiadoras manter a longo prazo...o que tens em termos de iluminacao ? Qual e a cor dela ? A quanto tempo o aqua esta estabelecido ? Qual e a condicao da boca e do pe ou base ? Sera que alimentarem na loja para ver se comia ? Sera que ela reagiu ao toco ? Sera que se colava bem aos dedos ou comida ? Quanto tempo levou a aclimatizacao ?


Boas *Roberto,
*
Quanto à minha iluminação actualmente, está muito "fraca" tenho 2 lampadas T8 18W, uma actinica e outra branca de 15000K, ainda estou a montar a nova calhar que vai levar 4 T5 mas os balastros estão dificeis de vir. A cor, tal como disse o *Jorge Barge*, "imitem um ton de côr rosa e verde flurescente", são essas exactamente as cores da minha. Já tenho o meu aquário há um ano, a anémona parece-me em perfeitas condições, então quando a meti no aquário ficou muito bonita mesmo, não cheguei a pedir para a alimentarem na loja  :Admirado: . Quanto à reacção, mal o rapaz da loja lhe tocou ela encolheu-se logo, quanto a colar, pelo menos aos meus dedos cola  :SbOk5: . A aclimatização foi rápido, segundo o rapaz da loja não precisava de grande coisa, de qualquer maneira deixei um tempo no saco a boiar, coloquei um pouco da água do aquário no saco, deixei um tempo até ajeitar o espaço para a mesma e coloqueia no aqua, cerca de 20min tudo.




> E um pedido de desculpas ao Nelson Ferreira, por ter "aproveitado" este teu Tópico.


Não há qualquer problema *Manuel*, as tuas dúvidas também podem ser as minhas dúvidas e vice-versa.  :SbSourire: 




> Boas Nelson 
> 
>  Fico muito contente por saber q\adquiriste uma Radianthus malu a mim as anémonas sempre me fascinaram e estou a começar a fazer criação aqui no Aqua Tenho 5 muito bonitas tinha apenas uma q\me foi ofereçida mas p\alem de pequena estava muito mal tratada o q\ e certo é q\consegui manter e todos nós conseguimos com um pouco de dedicação tenho também uma Mágnifica com cerca de 25 Cm   as anémonas em geral  gostam de um pouco de corrente e boa luz eu tenho 2Hqi 150W 6500K+4 PLcompact 38W 10000K+ 1Actinia Marine Gloo 40W 
>  a alimentação estou a dar um 1\4 de camarão congelado a cada uma 1 vez p\semana chega e sobra j\estão comigo vai p\5 meses.  as anémonas Malu c\a luz actinia imitem um ton de côr rosa e verde flurescente são simplesmente fantásticas  boa sorte p\todos 
> 
>  grande abraço  Jorge Barge


Boas *Jorge Barge*,

desde já obrigado pelo incentivo é de pessoas como tu que precisam muitos aquariofilos para não desistirem ou para seguirem com certas ideias para a frente.

Apesar de tudo isto, hoje quando acordei a primeira coisa que fiz foi ir ver a anémona e agora estou assustado  :Admirado:  ela não mirrou como é natural, ou seja, está parece que descaida sobre ela mesma, sei que parece estranho e vou tentar tirar umas fotos para vos mostrar do que falo. De qualquer maneira se alguém souber do que se pode tratar agradeço algumas dicas.

Um muito obrigado a todos  :Palmas:  :SbBravo:  :SbOk2:

----------


## Nelson Ferreira

Boas novamente,

parece que a anémona já está a voltar ao normal, depois de escrever o post anterior, voltei a ver o aquário e estava assim. .



De qualquer maneira, comparando-a como estava ontem, está um pouco menos aberta...



...é normal? Não tenho que me preocupar?

Obrigado,

----------


## Nelson Ferreira

Actualizando,



Decidi tirar a rocha que estava à frente da anémona visto que esta escolheu aquele sitiu para ficar, haverá algum problema de estar em contacto com o substracto?

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Nelson

Com 2 lampadas t8 de 18Watt´s ela vai morrer, é uma questão de tempo... ou a colocas no aquario de alguem que tenha iluminaçao e condiçoes para a mantêr ou montas muito rapidamente uma iluminação minimamente eficaz.




> hoje comprei uma anémona que tem de nome o citado no título para o meu casal de ocelarius, para não cometer erros e para saber mais sobre anémonas no geral gostava de algumas opiniões.


O erro foi não teres perguntado antes de a comprares, e não teres lido / investigado sobre as necessidades destes animais. Agora se já está feita a asneira é tentares remediar o problema o mais rapido possivel e ter mais atenção da próxima vez.

Se tiveres muita urgência nos balastros electrónicos, vens á Radipeças no Laranjeiro (MArgem Sul) e compras balastros electrónicos que dao para  potencias de t5´s até 54W por balastro (1 lampada de 54W ou 2 de 24W por exemplo).
Cada Balastro electronico custa 8 euros e tal,ou perto deste valor.

Boa Sorte

----------


## Nelson Ferreira

> Boas Nelson
> 
> Com 2 lampadas t8 de 18Watt´s ela vai morrer, é uma questão de tempo... ou a colocas no aquario de alguem que tenha iluminaçao e condiçoes para a mantêr ou montas muito rapidamente uma iluminação minimamente eficaz.
> 
> 
> 
> O erro foi não teres perguntado antes de a comprares, e não teres lido / investigado sobre as necessidades destes animais. Agora se já está feita a asneira é tentares remediar o problema o mais rapido possivel e ter mais atenção da próxima vez.
> 
> Se tiveres muita urgência nos balastros electrónicos, vens á Radipeças no Laranjeiro (MArgem Sul) e compras balastros electrónicos que dao para potencias de t5´s até 54W por balastro (1 lampada de 54W ou 2 de 24W por exemplo).
> ...


Boas *Gil*,

tens razão no que disses-te eu é que falhei e esqueci-me de dizer que ligo durante cerca de 5 horas uma HQI de 150W, só que como é numa calha diferente não a citei, erro meu.  :yb663: 

Eu penso que chega para o aquário que tenho tendo em conta que é temporário, estou certo?

Obrigado,

----------


## Nuno Vidrago

> Boas *Gil*,
> 
> tens razão no que disses-te eu é que falhei e esqueci-me de dizer que ligo durante cerca de 5 horas uma HQI de 150W, só que como é numa calha diferente não a citei, erro meu. 
> 
> Eu penso que chega para o aquário que tenho tendo em conta que é temporário, estou certo?
> 
> Obrigado,


- Porque é que mantens apenas 5 horas a hqi ligada?

----------


## Gil Miguel

Se tens uma HQI a conversa é outra, o problema não passará pela iluminação.
De qualquer forma, devemos todos pesquizar o máximo sobre algo que queiramos comprar antes de o fazermos.
As Hipóteses de sucesso aumentam e muito :Smile:

----------


## Nelson Ferreira

> - Porque é que mantens apenas 5 horas a hqi ligada?


Boas *Nuno*,

eu tenho-a apenas ligada 5 horas, no máximo porque foi o que me disseram quando me iniciei na aquariofilia marinha, agora fiquei espantado, não há problema de estar mais tempo ligada?  :yb665: 




> De qualquer forma, devemos todos pesquizar o máximo sobre algo que queiramos comprar antes de o fazermos.
>  As Hipóteses de sucesso aumentam e muito


Claro *Gil*, concordo contigo e até o fiz mas nunca relativamente a esta espécie de anémona devido a não saber qual a espécie que ia adquirir e prova disto é que me fartei de ler sobre as anémonas mágnificas e no entanto adquiri esta.  :Admirado: 

Criei este tópico também para haver uma discusão de ideias relativamente às experiências de cada um, as quais valem mais do que os artigos existentes na net, tendo em conta que existem diferenças de país para país, não foi com preguiça mas sim com objectivo de ser ajudado e de futuramente ajudar quem precisa com testes já feitos por colegas portugueses. Como prova disso temos o *Manuel Carvalho*, que utilizou este tópico para esclarecer também algumas dúvidas dele.  :Olá: 

De qualquer forma e volto a frisar que concordo com o que disses-te e deve ser uma das primeiras coisas a ser feitas.  :SbOk3:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Boas *Gil*,
> 
> tens razão no que disses-te eu é que falhei e esqueci-me de dizer que ligo durante cerca de 5 horas uma HQI de 150W, só que como é numa calha diferente não a citei, erro meu. 
> 
> Eu penso que chega para o aquário que tenho tendo em conta que é temporário, estou certo?
> 
> Obrigado,


Quais sao as dimensões do aqua, particularmente a altura ? Onde se localiza a anemona em relacao ao HQI ? O periodo de aclimatizacao de anemonas deve ser prolongado pois como mencionei eles tem que se ajustar internamente as novas condicoes. 





> 1º-As anémonas são exigentes no que aos NITRATOS diz respeito.
> (é que os do meu aque estão um pouco elevados 40mg/l)



Nitratos altos particularmente para invertebrados nao e bom eu tentaria baixar e manter os nitratos pelo menos abaixo de 10ppm.

----------


## Nuno Vidrago

- Eu tenho 2 hqi de 150w cada ligadas 8 horas, e duas actínicas ligadas 12 horas.

----------


## Nelson Ferreira

> Quais sao as dimensões do aqua, particularmente a altura ? Onde se localiza a anemona em relacao ao HQI ? O periodo de aclimatizacao de anemonas deve ser prolongado pois como mencionei eles tem que se ajustar internamente as novas condicoes.


A medidas são 100x40x40 e a HQI encontra-se mesmo por cima da anémona, nas fotos anteriores não está ligada pois encontrava-se numa calha à parte e nessa altura tinha a calha com as 2 T8.





> Nitratos altos particularmente para invertebrados nao e bom eu tentaria baixar e manter os nitratos pelo menos abaixo de 10ppm.


Eu actualmente também estou com um problema relativamente aos nitratos,  :Icon Cry:  pois tinha umas lãs de vidro no aquário que ajudaram a fazer subir os nitratos, actualmente ando a fazer TPA's todos os fins de semana de cerca de 45L. e estou a tratar das DSB também.  :Admirado:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> A medidas são 100x40x40 e a HQI encontra-se mesmo por cima da anémona, nas fotos anteriores não está ligada pois encontrava-se numa calha à parte e nessa altura tinha a calha com as 2 T8.


A luz nao e o problema...eu esperaria pacientemente para se ajustar ao aqua e se saudavel e com boa qualidade de agua nao vejo problema.

----------


## Nelson Ferreira

> A luz nao e o problema...eu esperaria pacientemente para se ajustar ao aqua e se saudavel e com boa qualidade de agua nao vejo problema.


Ok *Roberto*, agradeço o teu tempo  :tutasla: .

Gostava que me esclarecesses mais uma duvida  :yb663: , relativamente à anémona estar em contacto com o substracto, haverá algum problema futuro?

Obrigado  :SbRequin2:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Ok *Roberto*, agradeço o teu tempo .
> 
> Gostava que me esclarecesses mais uma duvida , relativamente à anémona estar em contacto com o substracto, haverá algum problema futuro?
> 
> Obrigado


Nao elas gostam de se localizar nesta posicao entre a RV e substrato. Se notares que se mude para lugar mais alto e porque nao esta recebendo a luz necessaria.

----------


## Nelson Ferreira

Apenas com o propósito de partilhar a foto, espero que gostem. .



Tirada à 10 min. atrás.

----------


## Jorge Barge

Boas Nelson :Olá:  

Espero que tudo se mantenha no bom caminho :SbOk:  a foto está muito bonita :SbSourire:  






Vai dando noticias aí da menina  :SbOk5:  

Abraço Jorge Barge :Vitoria:

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

eu tenho 5 anemonas e deicho aqui algums comselhos atençao a mudanças bruscas de temperatura aos niveis de calcio alimentar 1 vez por semana com miolo de camarao. elas procuram os melhores lucais do aquario corremte luz nao devemos ser noz a obrigalas a ficarem num sitio devemos deichalas ir por elas proprias boa sorte para todos

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Eu até hoje sempre tive anemonas como podem ver nos meus aquarios e nunca tive qualquer tipo de problemas e tenho sempre varias nao é só uma...
Vejam estas

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Aqui estao....

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

sera que algem me pode esplicar cmo poso meter fotos a qui para eu vos mostrar o meu aquario e as minhas anemunas

----------


## João Castelo

Eduardo,

Existe um topico que explica mas não o encontro.

Faz assim:

Vai a galeria, depois seleciona Upload Photos  ,depois procurar - para ires buscar a foto, selecionas a foto que te interessa e carregas em abrir, depois upload/submit e a foto fica colocada na tua galeria. Depois é o tradicional copiar e colar.

Espero ter ajudado.

Já agora uma boa tarde especial para Sesimbra que é uma terra que adoro e onde tenho casa.


Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

obrigada amigo joao

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> sera que algem me pode esplicar cmo poso meter fotos a qui para eu vos mostrar o meu aquario e as minhas anemunas





> Existe um topico que explica mas não o encontro.


Como reduzir as fotos!Como alojar fotos em Reefforum.net.Como colocar fotos alojadas num tópico .

----------

